# Transferring album gene?



## StreetVariety (Jan 29, 2017)

Is it possible to "transfer" album gene or any other recessive traits into hybrids?

For example:

Would (Album longifolium x besseae) x self produce 25% album Eric Young?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes, it's possible; but no Eric Young has ever been truly album/flavum. IDK why; Don Wimber, yes, Eric Young, no.


----------

